# 3x3x3 - May 15-21, 2006



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

1. U' B' U F D R' F' R' F D B' D2 B' F2 R U B U R F2 U F' B R L
2. R' B L' D' U2 F' D2 U2 R' D2 F' L' B' L2 R B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B' L2 U
3. L2 U B' R' L' F D2 B' L D2 B2 U2 D2 B' D R' D' B U2 F' B2 D2 R' F L
4. D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F R' L' U B' D' R2 B2 R' U2 L U' L B2 R' L2 F' R B2
5. D2 L' F' D2 U R2 D' F' D' F2 R' B' L2 U' R' D' F' B U R2 B2 F2 L D L


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2006)

Thom Barlow
18.47
(15.79) 16.15 19.23 20.04 (21.42) = 18.47


----------



## Erik (May 17, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 17.63
Times: 15.65, 18.56, 18.67, (22.24), (14.61) 

Well, that last time saved me... Not hitting the zone on those 18's and 22.


----------



## Gungz (May 17, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min

Date?F2006-5-18 6:32:46 AM


1 13.375 
2 12.578 
3 (11.219)
4 15.188 
5 [15.781]

Average 13.713 





Here is morning  .thursday 
not bad..


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (May 18, 2006)

Very nice Gungz at 6:32 AM !!! :blink:

Guillaume Meunier
Average : 14.38s
times : 13.61, (12.13), (15.17), 14.62, 14.92


----------



## mmwfung (May 18, 2006)

Average: 18.09
Times: 16.82 18.42 (19.40) (16.74) 19.03

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 20, 2006)

Jon Morris

14.70

14.31, (17.06), 15.76, 14.04, (12.84)

Not consistent!


----------



## doubleface (May 20, 2006)

Christophe Thiriot

28.32

27.61,(26.27),(31.03),29.84,27.52

Learning OLL


----------



## pjk (May 22, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 34.06
(39.49) 33.09 (29.23) 32.34 36.75


----------



## Richard (May 24, 2006)

Name: Richard Meyer
Average: 31.19
32.45 (34.21) 31.11 (27.54) 30.00


----------



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

*1. Yu Jeong-Min.........13.71
2. Guillaume Meunier....14.38
3. Jon Morris...........14.70
*
4. Erik Akkersdijk......17.63
5. Michael Fung.........18.09
6. Thom Barlow..........18.47
7. Christophe Thiriot...28.32
8. Richard Meyer........31.19
9. Patrick Kelly........34.06


----------

